# Hinterrad rollt trotz gezogener Bremse



## getschh (31. Juli 2012)

Hi Freunde,

gestern wollt ich wie fast jeden Tag wieder mit meinem Trialbike ausreiten, war aber leider nur ein kurzer Spaß. Nach etwa 10 Minuten hab ich ein sehr eigenartiges Verhalten bemerkt: 
Trotz komplett gezogener Hinterbremse (Hope Mono Trial) kann das Hinterrad etwa 1-2cm nach vorne bzw. hinten rollen. Die Bremse an sich ist nicht das Problem, die hält. Aber das Rad dreht sich trotzdem. 

Ich versuch sonst immer alles selbst zu reparieren - hat bisher auch super funktioniert - aber bei dem Problem bin ich ein wenig ratlos  

Kann das am Freilaufritzel bzw. an der Nabe liegen? Hat einer von euch das Problem schonmal gehabt? 

lg
Georg


----------



## knoxville_rider (31. Juli 2012)

Hey Georg,

wie ist die Bremsscheibe an Deiner Nabe montiert? (evtl. Foto vorhanden)

Ich bin zum Teil schon Naben gefahren, die einen aufgesetzten und arretierten Shimano-Centerlock-ähnlichen Bremsscheibenadapter verwendet haben. Dieser war nach kurzem Gebrauch im Trial ausgeschlagen und somit hatte ich das selbe Problem.

Ansonsten wäre zu prüfen, ob der Nabenflansch evtl. vom Nabenkörper abgerissen ist, sich Speichen gelöst haben oder vllt. auch gerissen sind (dabei auch die Speichenlöcher der Felge prüfen).

Mit dem Freilauf dürfte das nix zutun haben.

Ride On!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## getschh (31. Juli 2012)

Hi,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich hoffe auf dem Angehängte Foto kannst du was erkennen, ich hab auf die schnelle leider kein besseres. 

Die schrauben der Bremsscheibe sitzen alles fest, aber ich denk dass das Ding (ich weiß leder nicht wie mans nennt), auf dem eben die Bremsscheibe montiert ist irgendein Problem hat. 

Ist sowas als Ersatzteil erhältlich? 

lg


----------



## Raimund-Aut (31. Juli 2012)

Entweder deine Nabe ist gebrochen oder alle Speichen sind locker....


----------



## Mr. Terror (31. Juli 2012)

Edit: ich habe gerade gesehen, dass du die Schrauben schon überprüft hast...


----------



## duro e (31. Juli 2012)

gibt verschiedene varianten.

-hinterrad nicht ganz fest ,
-bremssattel lose,
-bremsbeläge haben zu viel spiel in der bremse
-speichen zu locker
-bremsscheibe nicht genug festgezogen

ich tippe eig aufs belagspiel , weil das ist immer am naheliegensten bei hope.
da baust am besten die beläge aus und haust mit nem hammer ganz zart die belagösen oben zusammen , bis der sicherungsbolzen nur noch gerade so durchpasst.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Juli 2012)

Zu wenig Speichenspannung macht sich bei Scheibenbremse EXTREM bemerkbar.. ich schÃ¤tze, dass wird wohl auch sein


----------



## getschh (1. August 2012)

Hi Leute, 

es waren doch die Schrauben der Bremsscheibe schuld, da waren 3 davon locker  

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe.

lg
Georg


----------



## Das_Playmobil (1. August 2012)

Die Dinger lockern sich bei mir auch regelmäßig....sogar mit Sicherungslack (leicht)


----------



## duro e (1. August 2012)

cool wusste gar nicht das es sicherungslack gibt , ich kenn nur schraubensicherung .
alias loctite und co ^^.
wenn du da loctite normaler weise draufmachst auf die schrauben , sind die wie verschweißt


----------



## Angelo Berlin (2. August 2012)

Ich hätte auch auf die Schrauben getippt, hatte vor kurzem genau das gleiche Problem am VR und war genauso verwundert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (11. August 2012)

> Die Dinger lockern sich bei mir auch regelmäßig....sogar mit Sicherungslack (leicht)


 schon mal mit mittel oder hochfest probiert?



> wenn du da loctite normaler weise draufmachst auf die schrauben , sind die wie verschweißt


Loctite ist ein sehr weitläufiger Begriff weils nur ne Firmenbezeichnung ist. Bitte ein bisschen mehr differenzieren. Ich gehe mal davon aus dass du Die Schraubensicherungsprodukte meinst... und auch da gibt es ein breites Programm. Von leicht lösbar bis eher unlösbar (wie oben schon geschrieben)
Achja, Die "normalen" Schraubensicherungen funtionieren nur gut bei Stahl und Kupfer Schrauben. Bei Edelstahl-Alu-Kombinationen binden diese Produkte nicht gut ab. Es hilft dann die Schrauben vorher mit ner Stahl Drahtbürste zu "verunreinigen" oder die geeigneten Produkte zu verwenden.
Verwende auch ne Schraubensicherung mittelfest (bisher aber nicht von Loctite) und hatte bisher noch die Probleme mit sich lösenden Scheibenbremsschrauben.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. August 2012)

Hochfest und deine Scheibe ist für immer an der Nabe, somindestens die Schrauben. 
Mittelfest würd ich auch nicht zwingend probieren. Lieber weniger und ab und an mal kontrollieren.


----------



## stscit04 (12. August 2012)

Loctite hochfest würde ich nicht nehmen. Das geht nie wieder auf ohne Hitze etc.


----------



## hst_trialer (12. August 2012)

Vor allem aber vor der Anwendung alles schön sauber und fettfrei machen. Am besten dann auch auf Drehmoment anziehen.


----------



## Insomnia- (12. August 2012)

Ja klasse Loctite hochfest... und wenn die Scheibe kurmm ist kannste dir ne neue Nabe einspeichen weil du des Loctite mit dem Torxkopf NIEMALS überwunden bekommst.
Mittelfest ist schon das höchste was ich nehmen würd. lieber relgelmäßig prüfen!
MFG
ELias


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. August 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Mittelfest ist schon das höchste was ich nehmen würd. lieber relgelmäßig prüfen!



Sehe ich genauso.. Man sollte sein Rad ja eh alle 20 Fahrstunden mal gründlich untersuchen und Schrauben nachziehen, dann merkt man ja recht schnell, ob sich die Schrauben gelockert haben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OctaneFX3 (13. August 2012)

oder man nimmt eben wirklich Schraubensicherungslack.

http://www.schraubensicherungslack.de/

nicht ganz so effektiv wie Schraubensicherungsmittel die aufs Gewinde aufgetragen werden, da eben nur der Schraubenkopf mit der auflagefläche "verklebt" wird, aber immerhin sieht man auch einen Blick ob sich was gelöst hat.

Benutzen sowas in der Firma wo eben viel Schrauben regelmäßig zu kontrollieren sind...is schneller und angenehmer als täglich 50 Schrauebn nachzuziehen.


----------

